# ANY GOOD? 50/35 short shaft Johnson



## fishbum (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone have one ? Picked up a sweet 50/35 short shaft Johnson
This weekend. Pump just rebuilt (bearings And seals)
Runs great. Was going to sell it but thinking I might make a little stick steer boat !
Wonder what it would do on a little 1648 or 52. 
Blazer ? What's it worth? I'm thinking $2600


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 14, 2014)

Year model?


----------



## fishbum (Apr 14, 2014)

94. Under hood looks new


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 15, 2014)

$1200-1500, I will give you $1000...


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 16, 2014)

I have the exact same motor on my Tracker 1648MV. Love it!! Buddy and I bought it cheap with a cracked piston and did a complete rebuild on it last summer. I get 26mph+ with just me in the boat and around 24 or so loaded with decoys and 2 others on board. Since the rebuild and getting all the bugs worked out and setup it's ran great for about 25 hours or so. I'd say it's worth $2000+. Here is a 1994 40hp in my neck of the woods that is asking for 2800.

https://martinsburg.craigslist.org/boa/4381252939.html

Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## JoshKeller (Apr 16, 2014)

its worth whatever someone is willing to pay... id offer around 1500 if it runs perfect, about 500 if it needs rebuilt.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 17, 2014)

There is a similar motor in my area for sale for $2600.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 17, 2014)

Here is another. 

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/boa/4375786460.html

Josh is right, it's only worth what someone is willing to pay. But if your trying to sell I'd ask for $2500 and see what you can get. I'd be hard pressed to sell mine for any less than $2000. But that's just me.


----------



## fishbum (Apr 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349004#p349004 said:


> BigTerp » Yesterday, 21:00[/url]"]I have the exact same motor on my Tracker 1648MV. Love it!! Buddy and I bought it cheap with a cracked piston and did a complete rebuild on it last summer. I get 26mph+ with just me in the boat and around 24 or so loaded with decoys and 2 others on board. Since the rebuild and getting all the bugs worked out and setup it's ran great for about 25 hours or so. I'd say it's worth $2000+. Here is a 1994 40hp in my neck of the woods that is asking for 2800.
> 
> https://martinsburg.craigslist.org/boa/4381252939.html
> 
> Let me know if you have any specific questions.



Thanks, the motor is in real good condition and runs great, Not sure that 40 is a factory jet? if not a 40/30 
Ya I know it is whatever someone will pay, these short shaft motors are getting harder to find 
Take a look at this little boat a friend wants me to sell, 2011 Weld-Craft custom tunnel, 1544 with trailer boat has been in the water 1 hour! he paid $4700 for boat and trailer, Asking $3400 We don't have Blazer or the other boats in my area.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 17, 2014)

As I might have told you on the phone the other day, I recently picked up the 55/35 Suzuki jet for $1700, with an included (complete) parts engine. I think realistically the price on yours or mine would be in the 2000-2100 range in our area.


----------



## fishbum (Apr 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349144#p349144 said:


> bassboy1 » Yesterday, 21:03[/url]"]As I might have told you on the phone the other day, I recently picked up the 55/35 Suzuki jet for $1700, with an included (complete) parts engine. I think realistically the price on yours or mine would be in the 2000-2100 range in our area.



You ever put the boat in the water? Wish that little boat I have for sale was as wide as yours!
I know you would think I'm a little high but they are hard to find down here and that will get you a couple hundred extra. I recently sold a 97 115 Johnson jet for $3600
And a 90/65. 1998 mercury for $3700. 
With the jet pumps now mostly above $1800 and the fact that outboard jets 
Is 8 weeks out on orders it also brings up the price if someone wants a pump before summer!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349077#p349077 said:


> BigTerp » 17 Apr 2014, 12:00[/url]"]Here is another.
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/boa/4375786460.html
> 
> Josh is right, it's only worth what someone is willing to pay. But if your trying to sell I'd ask for $2500 and see what you can get. I'd be hard pressed to sell mine for any less than $2000. But that's just me.



That's the motor I was referring to.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 18, 2014)

fishbum said:


> You ever put the boat in the water? Wish that little boat I have for sale was as wide as yours!



Not yet. Soon, though. 

I'd certainly ask more than 2000, as they are rare, like you said, but I do think that a final sale price would be in the low 2000 range.

But at the same time, there isn't a large comparison group of outboard jets for sale in our area. I can probably count on one hand the number I've seen listed in the past 8 months.


----------

